# Dometic roof lights



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

The arms which raise the roof lights have pins attached. 
These pins should have a spring around them which would then maintain the arm in a certain position with regard to the light itself. 
I found the pins on both arms have bent, causing the springs to fall off. 
Other than bending the pins even more, with consequent possibility of them snapping, is there another way to replace the springs and reseat the pins? 
I hope that you can understand my question as I'm not sure that I do.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you ever solve the problem relyat?


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

No I haven't. 
I can't see any way to dismantle the assembly, even removing the whole thing. 
My thoughts are to cut them as long as they can be left and find a sleeve to extend their length to where they should be. All I have to do is find the sleeve. 
They can still be used, with care.


----------

